# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Coconut Curry Chicken Breasts

## gbrice75

I'll post this up in the recipe section as well. Makes 1 serving (for me):

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
salt and pepper, to taste
1tbsp coconut oil
2 green onions (scallions), chopped
1tbsp curry paste (I used red)
1/3 cup chicken stock
1/2 cup coconut milk
juice from 1 lime
1tbsp fresh cilantro, chopped

Pound the chicken breasts semi-thin. Heat a skillet on med-high. Season the breasts w/ salt and pepper. Add the coconut oil to the pan, place the breasts in and cook through, about 3-4 mins per side. Remove from pan and set aside on a plate.

Reduce heat to med-low. Add the green onions and curry paste to the pan, scrape the bottom to get any bits off the pan, and cook for about 2 mins. Add the chicken stock and reduce to a glaze, about 5 mins. Add the coconut milk, bring to a boil and continue cooking to reduce down, about 8 mins. Add the fresh lime juice and any juices on the plate from the chicken. Add the chicken back to the pan to warm through. Spoon the sauce over the breasts and finish with fresh cilantro. 

Plate and enjoy!!!

----------


## RipOwens

Def tryin it.., anything with curry I'm down. Thanks gb

----------


## gbrice75

> Def tryin it.., anything with curry I'm down. Thanks gb


Anytime brother. Do you like yellow curry as well? Personally, I can't stand the stuff. Turmeric isn't my thing lol. But green/red - hell yea.

----------


## lstbred

Sounds fantastic! super easy, definetly going to do this one.

----------


## krugerr

Im a fan of pretty much all curries, I'll definitely give this a go!

Feel free to share your green curry recipes too  :Wink:

----------


## RipOwens

> Anytime brother. Do you like yellow curry as well? Personally, I can't stand the stuff. Turmeric isn't my thing lol. But green/red - hell yea.


I stick with red/green myself... I hate cooking with. Turmeric. Stuff stains everything! Ha!

----------


## baseline_9

I love red Thai curry.... It's a high fat meal but man so tasty...

Pic looks good m8

----------


## Times Roman

I do have to admit I subconsciously licked my lips when i read the title to this thread..................

----------


## gbrice75

> I love red Thai curry.... It's a high fat meal but man so tasty...
> 
> Pic looks good m8


It's not *too* bad tbh... we're only talking about 1/2 cup coconut milk and a bit of coconut oil and curry... not much else adding fat to this dish. Perfect protein/fat meal, or to make it 'whole', add a portion of coconut Thai Jasmine rice!  :Smilie: 




> I do have to admit I subconsciously licked my lips when i read the title to this thread..................


lol... why only subconsciously?

----------


## Times Roman

> It's not *too* bad tbh... we're only talking about 1/2 cup coconut milk and a bit of coconut oil and curry... not much else adding fat to this dish. Perfect protein/fat meal, or to make it 'whole', add a portion of coconut Thai Jasmine rice! 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... *why only subconsciously*?


because I wasn't aware I was doing it until after....

....and it's lunch time too, so a douuble whammy!

----------


## slfmade

Every day is curry day at my house. Browngirls parents live with us, and them being from sri lanka.....well, suffice it to say it sucks balls when dieting!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Every day is curry day at my house. Browngirls parents live with us, and them being from sri lanka.....well, suffice it to say it sucks balls when dieting!!!!


For some reason I always thought BG was Latino... Sri Lanka, eh?

----------


## slfmade

> For some reason I always thought BG was Latino... Sri Lanka, eh?


Yep. Born and raised in Colombo. Moved here when she was 18. For a second I was like %&^$* DOES NOT sound like a latino name... What were you thinking? Then I remembered you don't know her by %&^$*, but by browngirl. LOL

----------


## slfmade

Oh and I'm gonna tell her you thought she was mexican. Then she's gonna get on here and flame you, then she's gonna get banned, you're gonna feel like shit for causing her this grief under her special circumstances, she gonna feel abandoned by the board, and I'm gonna be in the middle of it. What do you have to say for yourself asshole.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## gbrice75

> Yep. Born and raised in Colombo. Moved here when she was 18. For a second I was like %&^$* DOES NOT sound like a latino name... What were you thinking? Then I remembered you don't know her by %&^$*, but by browngirl. LOL





> Oh and I'm gonna tell her you thought she was mexican. Then she's gonna get on here and flame you, then she's gonna get banned, you're gonna feel like shit for causing her this grief under her special circumstances, she gonna feel abandoned by the board, and I'm gonna be in the middle of it. What do you have to say for yourself asshole.


Bahahahah!!! Nah man... I would have guessed Ecuadorian! She has the same complexion as my cousin's wife, so it's not too far fetched.  :Big Grin: 

But if the above scenario were to happen... YOU'LL be stuck with the woman and her special circumstances... I'll then have to come by there and straighten shit out lol

----------


## slfmade

> Bahahahah!!! Nah man... I would have guessed Ecuadorian! She has the same complexion as my cousin's wife, so it's not too far fetched. 
> 
> But if the above scenario were to happen... YOU'LL be stuck with the woman and her special circumstances... *I'll then have to come by there and straighten shit out* lol


Great....Just what we need. MTV's new "The Jersey Shore goes to Arkansas" You're gonna have to run that MT2 a bit before they'll cast you as "the situations" Side Kick! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## gbrice75

> Great....Just what we need. MTV's new "The Jersey Shore goes to Arkansas" You're gonna have to run that MT2 a bit before they'll cast you as "the situations" Side Kick! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Not only that, but I'd have to quickly become a complete asshole too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## slfmade

> Not only that, but I'd have to quickly become a complete asshole too!


I wouldn't know....I don't watch the show. Saw him on Leno once though...seemed like a guy I'd hit in the mouth.


Okay....back to curry!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> I wouldn't know....I don't watch the show. Saw him on Leno once though...seemed like a guy I'd hit in the mouth.
> 
> 
> Okay....back to curry!!!!


I watched it for a season or two, mainly out of boredom. Trust me, they don't represent people here in Jersey. They're douche bags. 

Yes, back to the curry!!! Ok... now that I know what I know about BG... I want some AUTHENTIC recipes damnit!!!

----------


## slfmade

> I watched it for a season or two, mainly out of boredom. Trust me, they don't represent people here in Jersey. They're douche bags. 
> 
> Yes, back to the curry!!! Ok... now that I know what I know about BG...* I want some AUTHENTIC recipes damnit*!!!


LOL - Not from her you don't. LOL - I'll have her mom right some down for me.

----------


## lstbred

Last night in my drunken state, I threw this together. My daughter said "I dont want any sauce" try some on a corner of the chicken and see what you think, she did and handed the plate back to me..."fill her up!" she loved it, so did the wife & I. I will DEFINETLY be making this again and playing with it a little.

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL - Not from her you don't. LOL - I'll have her mom right some down for me.


Sounds good!  :Big Grin: 




> Last night in my drunken state, I threw this together. My daughter said "I dont want any sauce" try some on a corner of the chicken and see what you think, she did and handed the plate back to me..."fill her up!" she loved it, so did the wife & I. I will DEFINETLY be making this again and playing with it a little.


 :LOL:  Glad to hear it Ist!

I made it again today, but added a diced white onion, red sweet pepper, and mushrooms to 'hearty' up the sauce a bit. I also doubled the coconut milk and just adjusted the cooking time to let it reduce down to a nice thick consistency. Glad I did, LOVE the sauce with more veggies! 

I'll be working on a similar dish tomorrow using green curry paste... we'll see how that goes.

----------


## lstbred

Nice! I was thinking about that too, onions, garlic, and peppers. I like spicy so I will probably throw in some sort of hot pepper as well. The only thing I did different was I put in some cilantro while it cooked (plus the raw on top)

----------


## lstbred

I did this again tonight....drinking a little...ok, a lot, BUT I added julienne onions, garlic, r. & gr. bells, and potatoes to make it "heartier" place that over a simple brown rice mix (that I put in another thread) and it turned out great!!

----------


## DSS

Old thread but sounds good.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Old thread but sounds good.


Yes, but good bump. I'm trying this asap.

----------


## DSS

> Yes, but good bump. I'm trying this asap.


Odin its well worth it!!

----------


## FloydForbes

Not only the ingredients but also presentation of coconut curry chicken breasts is attractive so will definitely try your dish.

----------

